# Remington Plans to File for Bankruptcy



## Natural Born Killer (Oct 29, 2015)

Remington Plans to File for Bankruptcy,

http://sportingclassicsdaily.com/rem...or-bankruptcy/

They are my go to guns, they get the job done ,while the other expensive ones,
sit in the safe and look good...


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Pre mid-1990's anyway. The newest Rem I own is a 1994 700BDL in 243... LEFT handed. They only made that particular gun 2 years. Its one of the rarest 700's around. All our others predate that, quality is really good. I know the newer ones have issues... and Remington has certainly had its misfires (Genesis ML, 777 rifles etc).

Love the brand though, Remington, Winchester etc are what comes to mind about the cornerstones of what helped build this country.


-DallanC


----------



## ZEKESMAN (Sep 14, 2007)

I always find it amusing when the bullet of the day fails on big game. Our family has killed hundreds of animals with core lokt bullets. I will miss them if they go away. Vic


----------



## jsumm_2000 (Sep 18, 2008)

*Too bad!*

Remington is finally paying the piper for all the bad customer service. A few years back I got a Versa Max and they had cross threaded the chokes so it would not shoot straight. They gave me so much crap and made it such a big deal with their customer service. I swore them off. In fact I went home and sold all my Remington's in protest of their poor service. Maybe they will get their crap together in the future.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Wonder who is getting ready to buy them...?


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Natural Born Killer said:


> Remington Plans to File for Bankruptcy,
> 
> http://sportingclassicsdaily.com/rem...or-bankruptcy/


In this era of increasing gun sales? Are they really that bad? I don't own any Remington guns but was considering building a precision rifle based on a 700.


----------



## wagdog (Jan 6, 2009)

From what I've read they are filing Chapter 11 so they can continue to do business. Having said that, I believe their customer service has not been so great the past few years. I've been on the phone with them before and they didn't seem to know about their own firearms. I had a question about a Remington 1100 and it took me about three different tries to get someone who knew anything about the 1100. I've heard complaints concerning lack of quality control but the last 1100 I bought has been flawless (granted that was about 4 years ago).

I noticed today on their website that they are now offering a limited lifetime warranty on all new Remington firearms. Who knows how good it will be though. It could be like Cabela's warranty on things. I hope they can turn it around. I have shot lots of Remington firearms and I still own a couple of their shotguns. I even have been known to shoot and reload their shotshells ;-)


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I have much <3 for the Rem 1100's. Mine is old enough it predates the chokes they came with later... and barrels w/ chokes are crazy expensive, nearly as much as a used 1100! IDK how many thousands of shells I've run through it... more than I could ever count.

I'd like to find another for my boy.


-DallanC


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

How a firm can fail after one of the best decades in firearm sales ever is quite an accomplishment. I really don't care for any of their products other than the 700 action. Im sure they will just reorganize and come out a new sleeker company. I really am curious as to how they managed to fail in this environment??


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

DallanC said:


> I have much <3 for the Rem 1100's. Mine is old enough it predates the chokes they came with later... and barrels w/ chokes are crazy expensive, nearly as much as a used 1100! IDK how many thousands of shells I've run through it... more than I could ever count.
> 
> I'd like to find another for my boy.
> 
> -DallanC


i've been considering selling or trading mine. it's an older model pre-choke but i can't remember the year. if i recall it's a 30"bbl.

as for remington of late, the newer models have too poorly made parts for my taste. even that famed rem 700 is only great after a trip to the gunsmith and an extra $ 2k.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

The rifle trigger recall and all the associated bad press really hurt.

.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

This is a chapter 11...reorganization. 
Just another example of a company being run into the ground by corporate money manager management. 
Remington will still be around and their many great products will probably still be available.


----------



## Ansamy (Dec 4, 2020)

I've read about this problem with the company. I can not understand how they got bankrupt, because I saw that their sales were pretty good. I believe that all was done with a bad intence. But maybe I am wrong. I also encountered problems with bankruptcy. It was very awful for me because it's a tricky subject. So I decided to contact the best professionals in the bankruptcy domain. These guys came with the best solutions to solve my problems. I am really pleased with their work. You can visit their site to read more!


----------

